# Episode III Trailer



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Watch and bow down before the might of VADER!!!

http://www.unpleasantstreet.com/personal/swep3-480.mov

It won't be here for more than a week, so get it now while it's still hot.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

****in' A! That's what I'm talkin' about! No Jar Jar Binks in sight, and Darth Vader reaches primacy! Long Live The Empire!


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Saw it on CNN the other day. Liked it. 
Anakin's evil eyes kinda creeped me out.


----------

